# WHO ARE AND WHAT DO YOU DO ?



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

If this has been done before i aapologise, but will kick it off !!

Hi i,m Richard an Access Consultant , just left a local authotity to head up a new company of asccess consultants advising on Disability. The Disability Discrimination Act ( DDA ) came into force in Oct of this year and we also do Access Audits and sign surveys. Our parent company manufacture and sell tactile signs ( see our website.
I am 43 still not grown up yet collect 1:18 scale model cars (167 ) and my last car was a 2002 VW Golf Gti turbo.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> The Disability Discrimination Act ( DDA ) came into force in Oct of this year and we also do Access Audits and sign surveys. Our parent company manufacture and sell tactile signs ( see our website.


Great bit of advertising


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I work for BAE Systems and I'm a test pilot for one of these:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/TYPHOON2~1.JPG

I'm also still not grown up yet and I still tell a few porkies :roll: :wink:

Moley


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

sorry didn,t mean to advertise intentionally !!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

No mate - go for it. Good products and a nice website too


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm Kelly, 25, and work as an Executive Secretary and have recently sold my 2000 1.8T Golf GTI for a 180 quattro TT and LOVE IT  (despite the few probs!)
No advertising from me :roll:


----------



## TommieG (Oct 23, 2004)

kelm1979 said:


> I'm Kelly, 25, and work as an Executive Secretary and have recently sold my 2000 1.8T Golf GTI for a 180 quattro TT and LOVE IT  (despite the few probs!)
> No advertising from me :roll:


We're still waiting for that pic, Kel..... :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I make people run around and sweat and let them struggle with heavy objects. Sometimes they swear but they always thank me for it and ask me to come back. 
And the best thing is, they even pay me for it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, and I'm still trying to grow up. And my room is full of scale model cars (mainly TTs) and at times I struggle not to fall over the scalextric track 8) :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am who I am and I have a job to allow me to pay for my TT. That's enough information for now. :wink:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

bump


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

thanks for the kind word about the website , no thats not me on at the moment i shall feature in it very soon.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

tactile said:


> thanks for the kind word about the website , no thats not me on at the moment i shall feature in it very soon.


I have a question too. Your business is based in Woodbridge (next to me as I am Kesgrave based) but your profile says you live in Hull. Are you commuting every day to Woodbridge? :roll:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

No our sister company is based in woodbridge we are a new company based in hull but no doing the same thing,We area Access Consultants ( i am an architect specialising in disabled design and work with other arhitects as a consultant.


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm Nicky and I'm a clinical aromatherapist....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> I'm Nicky and I'm a clinical aromatherapist....


And I'm still awaiting my free trial session :wink: :roll:


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

A3DFU wrote:



> And I'm still awaiting my free trial session


Whereabouts are you? I can get the couch in the back of the TT :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> A3DFU wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in beautiful Cheshire. I might have everything here, which you may need :wink:


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

So you rub and pummel people too then?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> So you rub and pummel people too then?


Not quite. I let others do the work  8) 
http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Heehee! :lol: Yeah - I've just looked at your website......I could do with some of that


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> Heehee! :lol: Yeah - I've just looked at your website......I could do with some of that


You pummel - I tell you how to squat :wink: 8) 
We would make a good pear :wink: :roll:

(and, yes, before you ask, Vlas: the spelling is deliberate)


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I think I am more peach than pear :lol:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> NykS5 said:
> 
> 
> > So you rub and pummel people too then?
> ...


Interesting web site, can we get a group buy going on that?! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> I think I am more peach than pear :lol:


welcome to the real world  :wink:



stevett said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > NykS5 said:
> ...


No problem [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Saves travelling time :roll:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Seems that this thread has become more of an advertising centre, than what do you do!


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

-"I am George and I'm an alcoholic!" 

-I'll drink to that!  :lol: 
.
.
.
.
sorry, couldn't resist 

I do the most boring of jobs for my adventurous and playful character, portfolio administrator for a private bank that is. Oh, and I live in Athens and I have a 225 TTC and I smoke and ... and ... and I've just gotten 30 and started losing friends who get married and I've been too lazy to post pics of my TT but I'll do it (eventually)


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

keep em coming it's not the response that i expected but nevertheless amusing !!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm Kell, I'm 32 and a semi-professional Disco dancer and Chicken Sexer.

Also an enthusiastic amateur Gigolo.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> Seems that this thread has become more of an advertising centre, than what do you do!


That's o.k. I'm sure Nicky won't object to you taking part in the group buy


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that this thread has become more of an advertising centre, than what do you do!
> ...


As long you'll give me a discount :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


10% discount on block bookings of 10 sessions :wink: 8)


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi my name is Graeme and I am a gravedigger by day and by night I am lorry driver transporting frozen chickens (pre sexed kell :wink: ) around the country.

My weekend hobby is taxidermy and the largest project I have undertaken so far is a horse which was a real b*gger to get the straw inside 

(this reminds me of a drunken nightclub game [the 'island club' to all you old bathonians] we used to play to see who could pull whilst having the most rediculous occupation possible - most worked ok but the chicken driver bombed once on a vegitarian :lol: )


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm Jason and I own a boring skip company. 
I suppose while we're getting shameless plugs in for said companies http://www.equiplogistics.com


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm Lee and I flog pipeline equipment to dodgy middle east countries.


----------



## MyfirstTT (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi i'm Sarah and I work in an Access Centre as an Assistive Technology Officer assessing I.T equipment for disabled Students - I will take a look at your website!

I've just recently purchased my first TT - a silver TTR 150 - Lovin' it!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MyfirstTT said:


> Hi i'm Sarah and I work in an Access Centre as an Assistive Technology Officer assessing I.T equipment for disabled Students - I will take a look at your website!
> 
> I've just recently purchased my first TT - a silver TTR 150 - Lovin' it!!


Congratulations on your TT, Sarah 

and welcome to the mad house as this place is sometimes called :wink:

Check out the _Events_ board and come to some dos to meet lots of nice people 8)


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

> L8_0RGY wrote:
> A3DFU wrote:
> L8_0RGY wrote:
> Seems that this thread has become more of an advertising centre, than what do you do!
> ...


Tell you what Dani - you knacker them and I will pummel them better


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> > L8_0RGY wrote:
> > A3DFU wrote:
> > L8_0RGY wrote:
> > Seems that this thread has become more of an advertising centre, than what do you do!
> ...


Brilliant Idea, Nicky [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Shame we live so far apart :?

But perhaps we should stick our heads together at some time in the future?  :wink: :roll:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

I works for a top 5 brand name company (its not mcdonalds!) and manage a team of software developers! yeh yeh I know, boring!


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

I,m Affordable Housing Director for Berkeley Homes - you know, massive erections in brick, glass and steel. I should say that actually my work is dedicated to the provision of affordable housing therein for key workers, shared ownership as well as traditional social housing. Big business these days!

Apologies for the sensible answer, not like me at all.

Hey, just figured something. I've only got 11 working days till Christmas, then off to Tenerife ! I'm sooooo exited, I love Christmas, pressies, drinkies, time off, ohhhh.. Jingle bells jingle bells, jingle all the way, oh what fun.....

Andy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

purplett said:


> Hey, just figured something. I've only got 11 working days till Christmas, then off to Tenerife ! I'm sooooo exited, I love Christmas, pressies, drinkies, time off, ohhhh.. Jingle bells jingle bells, jingle all the way, oh what fun.....
> 
> Andy


  Nice that you enjoy the spirit of Christmas


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Im Alan, and people pay me, to invest there money into things i wouldnt touch with my own money! :lol:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Keep em coming guys Can we make this thread a sticky ? 
Hi Sarah nice to see someone else working with and for the disabled.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tactile said:


> nice to see someone else working with and for the disabled.


Here too: I have a client with severe MS who has improved considerably through exercise. And this in only 4 weeks of training 3 times /week


----------

